# This is not a theme! But i would like the themers to read it please!



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys, we need to put our heads together.. I dont know who else is out there but Versatile1, lifebeginsfriday and I are always talking back and forth and pushing ourselves forward.

So, this is a call to the rest.. speak up... an invitation to collaborate.. to make the Bionic and blur do things its never done before. We all know the same stuff but we also all know things each other do not. Ive learned a lot from Versatile and lifebegins and I believe they have learned from me.. so lets get involved.. let s make it happen!

A few ideas in my head... theme scheme in different colors each knocking out a color but all based on the same idea..

Transparent contacts (done) dialer and phone.. transparent mms.. etc etc.. just even if we all do our own thing...... lets get together.. share our shit and make all our themes the best they can be!

thats all.

youccan find me on gtalk at [email protected]

If you are not a themer and i dont add you cause you saw this, please dont feel bad.... im a lowkey guy, no twitter, no facebook and only about 10 gtalk friends.. im a simpleton and i avoid huge numbers...lol


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

what android is all about...wish I knew how to theme, I'd be all over this...never been able to find a walkthrough

EDIT: just found your guides on that OTHER forum...and I plan to utilize it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

woot I'm 1 of 10 of your Gtalk friends... lol. On a real note.. He speaks the truth! Lets keep up what we've been doing and get some more involved!

DubSX.. we all start somewhere. Go over the guides that you find. A lot of trial and error will be involved. if you get stuck... contact us! That's the whole purpose of his statement... If we work together we will get some great stuff out there!


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

indeed.. i have no issue sharing what i know. if you get stuck, just ask.. you cannot figure it all out on your own..lol trust me on that one.


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

This is a Kodak moment lol


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish I knew how to theme.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

I know how to tear apart a rom and make changes prior to flashing it ... but I don't know how to make those same changes flashable over a previously installed system ... if that makes any sense.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

After all my whiny posts about needing to make something similar to the theme chooser for other roms, cough* eclipse, I KNOW its possible, just look at Liberty. (OLD LIBERTY, DX LIBERTY, not new Liberty). not the real deal but as close as possible, anyways some of us novice <not noob, well wait, we have noobs as well but we're themers damn it (not good themers but hey) and we have decided to help each other the same way your talking about, you guys will be the A Team, and we will be like the ugly chick that makes the average girl look hot.

We really need a write up on how to build basic themes for the Bionic and what it takes. I'm not talking XML's, just a starting point, meaning drawable hdpi.


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

YouthD said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have provided links to the basics several times so I know this is a issue/need, give me a second and I will get them....

Items that will help:
Apktool or Apkmanager
7zip
Android draw.9.patch
Xultimate
Gimp or Photoshop
NotePad++
Updater Script
(Reading Glasses and patience.....)

Links to Theme Guides:

Guide1

Guide2


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a beginning themer, and am almost ready to release my first theme. I sent you the gtalk invite(nordy4206). Lifebegins has been limping me along but i have been learning quickly and havent needed a lot of help from him. I would love to be a part of this, but where i am a noob themer i could understand if you think i would just be a speedbump.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree about getting some new themes out there, some of us have ideas as well, that other people may enjoy. Theming is something I want to know more about and I plan on giving it a try. It would be a great thing if you more advanced themers help noobs (like me) if I run into a problem, or get stuck on something. I'm glad to see this thread get started because I've been wanting to give this a go. If I happen to contact you for info, please be patient, I'm a complete beginner in this area.....lol.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol... no ones gonna be considered a speed bump! We all started somewhere... The way I see it is that you're actively trying to learn I have no issue helping out when you get stuck or just come across something thats just not right. Read the information from the link provided. If you don't quite understand read it again! Then ask for help. The easiest way to start is small... change something like the statusbar... or the statusbar icons. You can use one of the existing themes as a base then progress as you get a better understanding. We're not really trying to make an "A" team... though we do work well together. Simply put we're trying to work together openly.. as Android was intended. I feel I can make this statement for all of us, As long as you're actually putting effort into it we don't mind helping. Read the info from the links... pull apart the packages... familiarize yourself to what your digging into. PM me if you have questions! As far as the comment about having patients, no problem! Like i said Everyone has to start somewhere! I would've never got my first theme to flash without the help of DroidJunk! But remember no one will have all the answers all of the time. But working together we can sort it out.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to be Murdock!

Seriously though, I just everyone to work together. Im not saying we all need to be working on the same project, I'm just saying we should all be helping each other with theirs. Going it alone, I think, will have you missing some cool stuff.

Dare I say it... Apple goes it alone, and here we all are.. not using apple because we like the openess and the support yeah?


----------



## tfast500 (Sep 27, 2011)

Once my life slows down ill be jumping back into the theming scene!

Xkape long time no talk ima add you on gtalk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

its definately been awhile.. thats for sure.. but, ill leave the bs'ing for gtalk..lol


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been trying to theme for a while now. Hoping to make something I am able to release. But I agree everyone should just work together. Its no fun when people fight and stuff. You get much better products when working together.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

well, i say to anyone reading this... ask away.. if enough of us are reading it, every question will gets answered by someone who knows.


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Gonna start a Theme for the ICS ROM so i need suggestions was gonna do red theme but if anyone has requests im willing to do them anything that was an old theme that you liked from another phone etc ....
also probably the only thing idk is the update script i can mod the apks but when it comes to making the zips to flash i have no idea how to make it


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

also im opening a png its a faded check and when i open it on photoshop it is solid anyone know why and how to fix?


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

sounds like you'll need to convert it to RGB... Photoshop and Gimp do not handle transparency in indexed PNG's very well..

as far as the updater script.. the easiest way to start is using an update script from one of the themes already out there... but make sure to take a look at it and see whats going on. you wouldn't wanna use one from a Rom... just in case the script calls for a system wipe.. lol..


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

more than a year themeing.. the jpg, png thing never comes up... now, 2 days in a row.. odd man... just odd.


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

xkape said:


> more than a year themeing.. the jpg, png thing never comes up... now, 2 days in a row.. odd man... just odd.


Lol. What else did it pop out on?


----------



## hedwig34 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm on the Droid x2 but have been poking around the bionic forum. I recognize some of you from the X2 forums and wanted to see what you've been up to. The bionic themes are looking real nice. Wish we had some of this on the X2. I've done a few themes now for the X2 and am getting pretty comfortable with editing images tracking things down in xmls, changing color values, etc. Any problems with letting an X2 user bounce some ideas off of you guys or help me bring some of the bionic coolness to the poor X2 users like me (who are too cheap/poor to upgrade before the contract is up)? Really loving what I see here.

Thanks.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Bounce away! And, I can't answer you 2nd question, youd have to ask the theme makers for each one


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm all for this! I'm not that experienced but I'm always willing to share.

The only cool thing I've done is added ICS window transitions =\


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone care to share some reading material on apktool/apkmanager or any other programs I would need to use to make a theme? Trying to get apktool to work but can't figure it out so trying to find more info about it.

Edit: If anyone has any links to do with themeing I wouldn't mind reading them. Thanks in advance to anyone who has links.


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> Does anyone care to share some reading material on apktool/apkmanager or any other programs I would need to use to make a theme? Trying to get apktool to work but can't figure it out so trying to find more info about it.
> 
> Edit: If anyone has any links to do with themeing I wouldn't mind reading them. Thanks in advance to anyone who has links.


I had a lot of problems with apktool so i went to apk multi-tool. its a much easier interface IMO


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Mastur Mynd said:


> I had a lot of problems with apktool so i went to apk multi-tool. its a much easier interface IMO


Downloaded that. I think my biggest problem is java. I read other posts saying to have this java program or this and stuff and I have no clue how to use them.

Sorry for filling this forum up. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it. You can pm me so I don't fill this up anymore.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

ultra.. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/team-inversion-conversion/116419-so-you-want-edit-xmls-more-adb-apk-manager-how-basics.html


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

please note when i wrote that.. the diesctions are the same but the versions out there will be newer than my links.. like apk manager is at 5.0.1 now for example


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you guys. I am starting to learn it little by little. Hoping to flash my first theme by the end of the week. I think I found a tutorial that will help me with xml edits. Got everything else up and running.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you xkape for your threads. They helped a TON!


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use apktool so I don't accidently choose the wrong command, but they work equally well one is just the manual way.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Versatile.... No ones dumb enough to wipe out two Weeks worth of editing by p pressing 9 instead of 11. That's crazy... Um'........ Yeah.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Call me dumb! Been there done that.. as well. Lol. Thats why every compile I make a backup now... just in case.


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

xkape said:


> Versatile.... No ones dumb enough to wipe out two Weeks worth of editing by p pressing 9 instead of 11. That's crazy... Um'........ Yeah.


Haha good times


----------

